# Mounting /dev/sdb must be done twice..?

## pacman13

I have a USB flash card reader, and in order to access my Compact Flash card, I must first type

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hdb /mnt/cf
```

to which I get the error:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, or too many mounted file systems
```

then I must type:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/cf/
```

and it works.  I cannot skip directly to the last step (/hdb1) because I get the error:

```
mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
```

Some how SDB1 gets created when the first error message pops up...

Anyone know whats up?

----------

## pilla

I don't have experience with USB mass storage devices but my camera (which does not work under Linux). But it seems like the partition table is read when you try the first mount, and then devfs discovers it has a hdb1 partition. 

Probably you should look for help about hotplug.

----------

## 777arty

I've got the same problem with sdb: ...and more! :c)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25880

The funny thing is my zip on sda works fine!

What kernel you usein'? (gentoo 2.4.19-r10 here)

I'm lookin' into "hotplug stuff" along with some other things... 'not sure if any of if it will make a diff. but i'll keep ya posted if i find anything.

Good luck!

----------

## pacman13

I'm using Gentoo-R10 as well... I have a Sharp Zaurus PDA (www.myzaurus.com) which runs linux.  It some how handles this, I just need to disect it a little more... I just get sick of looking at a Quarter-VGA screen  :Smile: 

Anyway, thanks for the help -- I'll also post if I find out anything.

----------

## phong

It seems there are a couple of bugs with usb-storage that got introduced in the kernel sometime around 2.4.19-pre6 or pre7.  My CF reader (Sandisk SDDR-05) has been useless since then.  So, try a bit older kernel like vanilla-sources-2.4.18 to see if it's related (I have no idea if it is, but it's worth a shot).

----------

